

Ask HN: What's the name of that site? - ycjobseeker

It's a web 2.0-ish news website.  The interface is black and gray, very Mac-esque.  The logo is a hole with a light glaring out.  I believe it had some sort of digg-like feature set where users up stories.  Thanks in advance.
======
rscott
This is a shot in the dark but were you talking about this project on HN a
couple days ago? <http://almost.at/>

------
ycjobseeker
Thanks for the posts -- but neither are it. almost.at is beautiful, though.

The background is black. I believe it's news{something}.com.

------
albahk
Perhaps <http://www.newscred.com/> although I don't see a light glaring out of
a hole.

------
rms
<http://popurls.com/> ?

